# A Little Update Pix On My 180G In Wall Tank



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I added bunch water hyacinth into my tank, my pygos seems to enjoy it very much. they usually stay at the bottom of the tank when the light comes on but after I added the water hyacinth they are all over the tank and sometimes just to hang under the roots of the water hyacinth. the change did however cut back some light so the pictures came out not good at all. Need to play with the camera settings to see which one will be more suitable for current lighting condition since I don't have a remote flash...maybe I'll add that to my xmas list








don't mind the blurry pics


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I think I will check out this "hyacinth"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a GREAT looking setup!


----------



## IIICroweIII (Aug 13, 2011)

oooo that wicked sweet


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ty for sharing, it is nice!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.
here's a quick video, you can watch it in HD but my video camera sux so quality is just so so, lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice shoal!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice tank!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing fish and setup!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just when you think it can't get any better. Only thing your missing now is Lilly-pads jp. Looks beautiful as always.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, very nice.
How many pygos do you have in there ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> wow, very nice.
> How many pygos do you have in there ?


I started with 25, 5 terns, 11 cariba and 9 wild reds and now I know for sure are 3 terns and7 cariba, seems like there are still 9 wild reds so total of 19.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Whats the dimensions of you tank buddy?? What sizes are ur fish??


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing lookin tank jp.. truely a piece out of the amazon


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Missing a couple terns & cariba but all rbp are still there. Interesting! Hard to count small fish in big tank like that. A cariba or two might of been hiding good. Any more aggressive than the others? Are they grouping up together or rbp staying together, cariba staying to themselves? How bout eating? Any group eat first? Or is it free for all. I've seen videos n didn't look like they staying to themselves or eating as groups but thought you might be seeing something different as only the owner would see. Love the shadows from the plants n bracing. Makes me wanna swim in it.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

JP, looks awesome man, the pic's you sent me the other night where clearer, maybe you should throw those up? Does the tank set up more justice that way


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried my best at counting, pretty sure there are only 7 cariba left, just not 100% on if I still have all 9 wild reds. 
from what I have seen so far most if not all cariba swim as a group, the largest one usually picks a spot and stays around there, sometimes it'll join the group swimming around sometimes it just keep to itself.
ternetzi def. don't stay as a group, they are more like solo fish especially the biggest one. wild reds are just all over the place, sometimes hang by themselves, sometimes join the cariba, sometimes try to stay with the smaller ternetzi.
during feeding time is each to its own, the fish I feed isn't big enough to allow too many pygos to feed on at the same time, at most there are two or three usually are cariba and/or wild reds. 
smallest ones are some of the wild reds, at ~2.5" I would say maybe 3", the biggest ternetzi I would say is ~4.5", the smallest ternetzi is about 4". biggest cariba is about 4"-4.5", biggest red is close to 4" all those are eyeball size and I suck at eyeballing lol

here's a full tank shot that Ryan was talking about, I just added the water hyacinth so they were all hiding, the tank looked like I could use some fish, lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost looks like a view of stl skyline complete with the arch.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love that tank man... gotta love how those caribe stick to themselves, IMO I would go with a single shoal tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah man that picture is freakin awesome! Such a nice tank. If I could plant a tank, I would def. give it a go. I kill all plants I get in my tank lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you should go for it Ryan, its not as hard as you think if I can do it anyone can.



bob351 said:


> love that tank man... gotta love how those caribe stick to themselves, IMO I would go with a single shoal tank.


that was my plan but the G got baby ternetzi in before cariba season and I just couldn't help myself so ended up with a mix shoal, I just need someone hook me up with some piraya and I'll be set.


----------



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

great looking P's and tank setup as always JP...tnx for all your advise over the months can't wait to see them when they are bigger..they look like they grew quit a bit..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I got an idea, Ill take the terntezi off your hands, and I'll bring you more reds. This way you can start to even out to a solo pygo type shoal. I have been wanting terns for such a long time. It would be a great Idea for you







At least then all your tank fish would be red







))


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hahaha, good try Ryan.
what happened to the terns G has? not getting them?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He sold all but one. I wanted to buy two or three and ship at the same time so I only have to pay the 65 shipping once. Not two or three times. I dunno if it's worth it for just one. I could pick that other one up at the same time







deal of a life time for you i'm telling


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

he might get more in next year, just wait it out.


----------

